# Dr Leather ****ed up my seats!



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

so i ordered some of this stuff a while ago for the leather interior in my TVR griffith, only got round to using it tonight, tested on the corner of the dash ad all seemed ok, sprayed it lightly on, light wipe and the a light wipe off, seemed ok off a finish

fast foward to my seats, tested on cloth ok so sprayed directly on and started to wipe it more or less straight away, near shat myself when i seen this :doublesho



i wasnt aware of my seats having ever been dyed or worked on in any way (but could have been as i only bought it last year) but i didnt think that this would happen! whats in it, paint stripper!

to say im  off is an understatement!

question is what do i do now? the car WAS concours!

products and process pleassssssssseeeeeeeeee 

as ive never had to deal with leather before.

thanks in advance for any info

cheers anthony


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

oh dear

a dye kit will sort that easily...try somewhere like furnitureclinic.co.uk , they have how to vids on thier site


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Bloody hell, they do say to test them first but wouldn't have expected that!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think the dye in the leather could be the issue , as very supprised with this , I have used it on lots of different leather setees and car leather, was the dye transferring to cloth before.could be an old repair poorly done? Was you using a brush if so did you use pressure? Hope you get it sorted


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

As above you will probably need a dye kit to rectify that now or get someone who knows leatherwork to look at it. It does look like a light bleaching effect has taken place and done correctly a rectification can be carried out quite easily.

I know its a bit late and you probably dont want to hear it now but NEVER spray cleaners directly onto leather for exactly this reason. I have seen people do it in sunlight and make alot worse mess than that.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for all the replies, looks like a dye job!

just to clear up, the product was wiped off with a soft cotton cloth nearly straight away and someone should tell DR leather to have it on their directions NOT to spray directly onto leather surface

one of the user guidlines on the bottle

- spray onto leather surface and start cleaning

****i used megs leather cleaner and conditioner before this product with no ill effects, the only reason i got this is because i felt the megs left the leather a bit shiney******

wish id stuck with it now!


the seat was an even black colour, ive wore a white shirt many times in it with no signs of any black dye on it (and if anyone has been in one of these cars in the summer youll know the heat involved in there) so to say ive sweated a few times would be an understatement!


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like wear on the seats and the previous owner probably just bodged it with boot polish. Not good!


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

one point that was mentioned above that could be worth noting is that it may well have been coloured before with no sealer lacquer applied after. That could help explain it as well, especially as its a Griffith....ive recoloured a few TVR seats ove rthe years due to discolouration and UV damage


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

zachtdi said:


> Looks like wear on the seats and the previous owner probably just bodged it with boot polish. Not good!


I'd certainly be inclined to agree with this.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

think id have seen boot polish on a white shirt and why did the megs cleaner not take it of when i used it on said seat?

just a note, i did test the seat with a small amount on a cloth before application and it didnt harm it, it was when it was sprayed directly on as per the instruction.

once sprayed on it was then rubbed all over the seat via cotton cloth within seconds and this actually makes a bit of a joke on the test the product because even after sprayed on neat the area where the cloth rubbed it over has not really been effected, the only area affected was where its was sprayed on neat, you can see the actual runs!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd contact them and see if they can get someone out to have a look,
I had this with the autoglym custom wheel cleaner.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

You say you got the car last year, where did you buy it from as I maybe able to tell you what happen if it came from the dealer I'm thinking off.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Markg2013 said:


> You say you got the car last year, where did you buy it from as I maybe able to tell you what happen if it came from the dealer I'm thinking off.


was a private sale from the owner who carried out a nut and bolt rebuild


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like an old repair I'm afraid. Not Dr Leathers fault.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

MK1Campaign said:


> Looks like an old repair I'm afraid. Not Dr Leathers fault.


can you expand on this and tell me what kind of repairs can and cant be cleaned with this product?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Have you tries it on another part of the seat like the back see of the same happens ?


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Davemm said:


> Have you tries it on another part of the seat like the back see of the same happens ?


backs are not leather but even if they were id no way try this stuff on them, as said before when the spray was wiped over the rest of the seat the damage was non to minimal its just where it was sprayed directly on to the top of the seat as you can see in the pic.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

The idea behind my suggestion was to see of it was wear that had been poorly covered up prior to you owning the car. Your going to end up getting the seat re died so personally if give it a go and see what happens on the upright part of the seat


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

cossack said:


> can you expand on this and tell me what kind of repairs can and cant be cleaned with this product?


Ive not used Dr Leather but as with any leather care product it cant be helped if the leather has had a bad repair job. Autoglym leather cleaner would probably have the same effect. If you dont know the leather has been cheaply dyed then its just a genuine mistake thats no ones fault really imo.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Cheers for the heads up , one product I won't be taking the gamble with.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Davemm said:


> The idea behind my suggestion was to see of it was wear that had been poorly covered up prior to you owning the car. Your going to end up getting the seat re died so personally if give it a go and see what happens on the upright part of the seat


hear what your say bud but what confuses me is way

1. did nothing come off on any of my clothing in the last year assuming there was a repair of some sort?
2. did the seats look good before i put this on, if a little shiny? (see point 3)
3. did it not come off when i used the megs leather cleaner and leather cream last year? (which made my interior a little shiny and the reason i got this stuff to restore them to matt finish, which they were when i picked it up last year)


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

There may be something In this cleaner that has reacted with the seat, now if that's not in the megs then it won't happen again it won't come off on cloths if there is no chemical to react with. 

I have used the dr leather wipes on a lot of vehicles and have had no ill effects. As far as I'm aware the spray is the same solution as what's on the wipes.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

dcj said:


> Ive not used Dr Leather but as with any leather care product it cant be helped if the leather has had a bad repair job. Autoglym leather cleaner would probably have the same effect. If you dont know the leather has been cheaply dyed then its just a genuine mistake thats no ones fault really imo.


i used megs and it didnt do any harm bar leaving it a bit shiny, thats why i got this, for the natural look!


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

The make up of the megs could be completely different which is why it's not happened before. 
Maybe try a weak apc spray and see what it does ?


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Davemm said:


> There may be something In this cleaner that has reacted with the seat, now if that's not in the megs then it won't happen again it won't come off on cloths if there is no chemical to react with.
> 
> I have used the dr leather wipes on a lot of vehicles and have had no ill effects. As far as I'm aware the spray is the same solution as what's on the wipes.


cheers for you bud but its a hard swallow when your seats look like this after using megs with no ill effect bar a bit of a shine, this might work for others but the pic shows i didnt for me.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you contacted Dr Leather yet? They may be able to help with repairing the damage.

Or give a more accurate answer as to what in the product could have done this.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Davemm said:


> The make up of the megs could be completely different which is why it's not happened before.
> Maybe try a weak apc spray and see what it does ?


just gona go for the furniture clinic dye kit and stick to the products they recommend.

ps £5 plus p and p for this stuff if anyone wants it, .5 l spray little to none used


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Understand that, but it's like polishing a panel if its only got a couple of microns of paint left and you go over it with a Machine and polish it's not the polish fault if you strike through. You have no way of telling what's happened to that seat before you had the vehicle. 

I know it's pain and expense but personally I'd have a play and see what is exactly going on


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> Have you contacted Dr Leather yet? They may be able to help with repairing the damage.
> 
> Or give a more accurate answer as to what in the product could have done this.


sent a pm but no response yet, to be fair he is not on line and im sure he will reply, its not his fault its just the fact that this product has reacted so badly in neat form with my seats after being tested, sprayed on a cloth with no damage like pictured,

im not here to slate the product i still believe it to do what it says just didnt for me sadly, i got it because of the reports id read but there is no denying that sometimes a product can go so wrong and i wasnt planning on having to pull my seats out of the car and spending another 80 odd squid sorting them out :-(


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As you say Dr Leather will most likely be able to tell you what has happened what repairs there may have been etc.

Have used this stuff straight onto leather no ill effect even left it there to ensure it dried totally matt, which it did leaving no staining etc.

Have really rubbed it hard in as well when testing.

I know its a gutting feeling but im sure Dr leather will advise.

Just need to be patient as he may be out of the country with no web access.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

cossack said:


> sent a pm but no response yet, to be fair he is not on line and im sure he will reply, its not his fault its just the fact that this product has reacted so badly in neat form with my seats after being tested, sprayed on a cloth with no damage like pictured,
> 
> im not here to slate the product i still believe it to do what it says just didnt for me sadly, i got it because of the reports id read but there is no denying that sometimes a product can go so wrong and i wasnt planning on having to pull my seats out of the car and spending another 80 odd squid sorting them out :-(


Have you tried calling them or sending them a direct email.

you cant fault them for not picking up a PM on a forum that they may not have time to frequent everyday.


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

tom-225 said:


> Have you tried calling them or sending them a direct email.
> 
> you cant fault them for not picking up a PM on a forum that they may not have time to frequent everyday.


it only happened tonight and as said, im not.


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Firstly apologies for not replying sooner but as you thought I have just got off of a plane so had no chance to check stuff online.

Well the pictures are very concerning I have to say and we need to get a resolution on this. I totally understand your reaction to what has happened. I will note that we have not had any issues such as this ever before, and we have no issue in spraying our product direct on to the leather so long as it is agitated straight away with a cloth. We have had now only two issues over the entire sales of the product, and the other was found to be natural oil/wax residue issues left by a prior cleaner. In that situation we completed a full analysis to understand the issue as we only want the best for our customers.

In no way do we have harsh chemicals in our products at all!!! 

Where are you located - obviously we need to see if we can get out to you to see the issue first hand. Our number is 07988388838 or let me know your contact details and I'll call you immediately.

Have you contacted the previous owner to ask the question about the history of the leather/seats and what was used, etc??? Was it recoloured by him???

From the pictures I have to say that it appears the cleaner has indeed pulled out some colour. This in itself is suspicious in the fact that we test our products against the acrylic and polyurethane binders to hold the pigments and the top coat formulations in order to ensure that they are cleaned and not removed. We don't however test all the aftermarket recolouring kits out there or their application. 

Essentially though we need to get to the bottom of this ASAP.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers,

Darryl


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh and please quarantine the cleaner. When we speak I will arrange for collection so that it can be analysed against our standards. Each batch is tested to strict quality assurance specs, so I want to make sure nothing strange has happened. 

Thanks,

Darryl


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent response - the type that would encourage me to use a particular manufacturer over another.
OP - hope you get this sorted.:thumb:


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

Cue fanboys telling you its your fault mate


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

viperfire said:


> Cue fanboys telling you its your fault mate


Too late!


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=4101037#post4101037


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for updating this, glad you got it sorted. At least us fanboys are happy (not that I have leather seats or have ever used the product...)


----------

